# Latest Photoshop release



## FredL (Dec 1, 2015)

I just installed the latest Photoshop release (2015.1).  One of the items that is included in this release is the return of the  Oil Paint filter.  However, I cannot get it to work.  According to J. Kost this filter can be accessed by:

1. Converting photo to a smart object (on Filter menu) 
2. Selecting STYLIZE (on Filter menu)
3. Selecting OIL PAINT (from STYLIZE submenu)

However, when I follow these steps, the OIL PAINT selection is grayed out and not selectable.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 2, 2015)

Many Photoshop filters only work with 8 bits/color images. I don't know about this filter, but if your image is 16 bits/color, it may be a good idea to check if it does work if you change it to 8 bits.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 2, 2015)

Usually, Johan's answer would be right. But I think something else is happening here and, even after converting my RGB image to 8 bit the Oil Paint filter is still greyed out. I am not yet sure what it is but it may be related to GPU or OpenCL - see https://forums.adobe.com/thread/2021651. This didn't work for me but may work for you.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 2, 2015)

Further testing....  I think this may be the answer. When I initially opened PS 2015.1, I got a message about some graphics features being disabled. In Preferences, Performance is an Advanced button and (in my case after restarting PS) this allows OpenCL to be enabled. The Oil Paint filter then became available.

John


----------



## FredL (Dec 2, 2015)

That worked!  Thanks John, I would not have figured this out without your help.  This Forum is the best!


----------



## Michael D. (Dec 2, 2015)

Yep, you need OpenCL.

However, it is a rather crude oil painting filter.

I suggest you try Alien Skin's Snap Art 4 or Topaz's Impression.  Either of those products are FAR superior to the oil painting filter in PS and they offer many other painterly looks besides oil.  (And you can get free trials of each.)


----------



## FredL (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks Michael, I'll take at look at those!


----------

